# Parasite Testing - Suggestion for Labs?



## ecb220 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in the USA (California specifically) and am interested in getting a comprehensive stool test done to check for parasites, yeast overgrowth, Candida, etc. Does anyone have a recommendation for a lab? The only one I've looked at so far is the Parisitology Center (http://www.parasitetesting.com/Full_GI_Panel.cfm) which seems good but would love to hear anyone else's recs/experiences. Thanks.


----------

